# What is it about Reddit's userbase that makes them so insufferable?



## Chin of Campbell (Jun 18, 2019)

Reddit can be a good place to find information on praticularly specific subjects that lack a greater community hub.  Going there will inevitably expose you to its subhuman userbase, however.

What is it about Reddit humor and nuspeak that is so annoying?  Why do they all have the same sense of humor and mannerisms?  Why (besides deep-seated anger issues) do I want to deck someone every time I see "Holy shit I just spilled my X" or "You win the internet"?  Am I just autistic or am I not the only one who feels this way (or both)?


----------



## MarvinTheParanoidAndroid (Jun 18, 2019)

I don't hang out on Reddit so I wouldn't know.


----------



## vertexwindi (Jun 18, 2019)

Because upboats create circlejerks and incentive people to only post rehashed content. Why bother coming up with anything original if it might not get attention or even disliked when you can post what everybody already knows they like and get thousands of good boy points?


----------



## Arctic Fox (Jun 18, 2019)




----------



## Jeff Heaney (Jun 18, 2019)

Usually it's a case of people projecting their own insecurities onto others.


----------



## Marco Fucko (Jun 18, 2019)

I think what makes reddit's user base annoying is the creation of echo chambers and the enforcement of not going too against the mold by mods. Left or right, hobby or politics, there are subreddits where stepping out of line gets you shadowbanned or just normally banned. So the consequence of this is that it creates a feedback loop where you post FUCK DRUMPF/SJWS and get up votes and gold (fucking lol) and I guess it's just a natural human reaction to be reinforced by that and think it's genuinely the right way to think.

Come to think of it that's pretty much how most communities work, reddit is just a general intersection of normiedom and e-culture so you get more cases than specialized forums like REE.


----------



## MAPK phosphatase (Jun 18, 2019)

The voting system hides anything controversial. To avoid being hidden, people fall in line with the circle jerk. If you don't, you're hidden from view and it looks like everyone is falling in line with the circle jerk.
People like things that are familiar, so the familiar gets posted and up-voted. What gets up-voted becomes familiar, so it continues to get up-votes. This is a well established quirk of human psychology and is the reason why the radio plays the same songs over and over, and why pop songs keep using the same four chords.
Reddit has Super Mods, mods that moderate many big subreddits.
Many of the Reddit mods are activists that seek to mold communities in their own vision, rather than, you know, moderate the communities.
Many of the activist mods are super mods.
Corporations get involved in moderating communities about their products.
Reddit is filled with normies that think they aren't normies.
Smug


----------



## drtoboggan (Jun 18, 2019)

Reddit is full of fags.


----------



## Sped Xing (Jun 18, 2019)

Yeah, I agree with drtobaggan.  The problem is they're faggots.


Last year I went through some :TMI: and my company sent me to a counselor.  She told me I should go on reddit and learn about Jordan Pietersen.   I did not go back.


----------



## kadoink (Jun 18, 2019)

I'd say faggotry like r/politics is why.


----------



## Black Waltz (Jun 18, 2019)

vertexwindi said:


> Because upboats create circlejerks and incentive people to only post rehashed content. Why bother coming up with anything original if it might not get attention or even disliked when you can post what everybody already knows they like and get thousands of good boy points?


I know, right?


----------



## vertexwindi (Jun 18, 2019)

Dink Smallwood said:


> I know, right?


Truly epic.


----------



## UN 474 (Jun 18, 2019)

Reddit, for the most part is pretty good. However, sometimes you come across absolute morons that think their more intellectually superior to other people. If I could shit on their porch, I fucking would.


----------



## Lone MacReady (Jun 18, 2019)

No one can really be made fun of there besides the "right" kind of people. Any time certain groups are "protected" or coddled over others you're bound to create a bias environment with people walking on eggshells. Censoring more and more content also does not help things. You get the feeling you are being propagandized to the moment you arrive, and without a truly free voice you can't call faggoty topics out.


----------



## Terminus Est (Jun 18, 2019)

Isn't reddit like a faggoted echo chamber?


----------



## ProgKing of the North (Jun 18, 2019)

Most subs are circlejerks to the reddit hive mind, and the ones that go against said hive mind end up being even bigger circle jerks. 

In other words, they all got teh big gay


----------



## PL 001 (Jun 18, 2019)

Autism. Pure, undiluted autism.


----------



## REGENDarySumanai (Jun 18, 2019)

Pseudo-intellectuals that try to be deep.


----------



## Kaede Did Nothing Wrong (Jun 18, 2019)

MarvinTheParanoidAndroid said:


> I don't hang out on Reddit so I wouldn't know.


do you have any niche hobbies? because r/(your niche hobby) is going to take over the online community and then idiot mods will ruin it.


----------



## Piss Clam (Jun 18, 2019)

I don't have an account on reddit (why would you make one?), but I have lurked for years.

I only go there for:









						Steam on Reddit • r/Steam
					

A subreddit for members of the Steam Community.




					old.reddit.com
				











						conspiracy • r/conspiracy
					

**The conspiracy subreddit is a thinking ground. Above all else, we respect everyone's opinions and ALL religious beliefs and creeds. We hope to...




					old.reddit.com
				











						KotakuInAction: The almost-official GamerGate subreddit! • r/KotakuInAction
					

KotakuInAction is the main hub for GamerGate on Reddit and welcomes discussion of community, industry and media issues in gaming and broader nerd...




					old.reddit.com
				




There is so much stupid shit posted there that people become jaded and the mods suck everywhere. Why can't it just be simple shit like removing spam posts.


----------



## Sprig of Parsley (Jun 18, 2019)

Some people mention the sperginess and bad memes, but that would make Reddit kind of amusing in spite of itself.

What makes Reddit insufferable is the brownie hounding.


----------



## ApatheticViewer (Jun 18, 2019)

I think this sums everything up


----------



## DogEatDogFood (Jun 18, 2019)

Reddit promotes the creation of hugboxes where no dissent is allowed, so is no surprise that their userbase is elitist and self-centered


----------



## Sprig of Parsley (Jun 18, 2019)

DogEatDogFood said:


> Reddit promotes the creation of hugboxes where no dissent is allowed, so is no surprise that their userbase is elitist and self-centered


This.  One of the side-effects of echochambers is that you become convinced you are VERY RIGHT and being right in an echochamber is directly tied to status.  Virtue is predicated on how hard you toe the line, "I'm awesome because I'm right and I'm right because I'm awesome."


----------



## Pina Colada (Jun 18, 2019)

I only lurk on certain subreddits for fun or posting content here, but the constant "witty" references in replies can get annoying after a while. Also, echo chambers.


----------



## Sped Xing (Jun 18, 2019)

Every time I see my dumb faggot
Facebook friends sharing the ol' "Mildly amusing image followed by screencaps of Reddit losing their shit over it" I get a little closer to sailing to the West


----------



## lurk_moar (Jun 18, 2019)

I strongly prefer Facebook over reddit any day. Your Facebook group postings seem to get more reactions and comments than reddit. Reddit seems kind of slow compared to Facebook. Reddit reminds me of a hybrid cross between the chan boards minus the image board part, Facebook the up and down vote part, and a web forum for the karma part. People seem nicer on Facebook because you can see who left what reaction. Nobody wants to seem like a jerk. It is so easy to give down votes on reddit because it is not directly  linked back to you like an angry reaction on Facebook.

Here is an example. My profession is small and closed knit. Since I am a new graduate n00b, I enjoy learning more about my vocation and stories from veterans. On the reddit sub, I asked about interview advice to see what their opinions were. I got upvotes and a couple comments. I asked a much more serious question about job offer advice . Again upvotes and a couple comments. I then posted on a professional Facebook group about my certification exam experience and my scores using the exam simulator yesterday. I got flooded with comments and reactions. I don’t give a flying fuck if Facebook is for old people. Facebook is infinitely better than reddit.


----------



## Maggots on a Train v2 (Jun 18, 2019)

lurk_moar said:


> I strongly prefer Facebook over reddit any day. Your Facebook group postings seem to get more reactions and comments than reddit. Reddit seems kind of slow compared to Facebook. Reddit reminds me of a hybrid cross between the chan boards minus the image board part, Facebook the up and down vote part, and a web forum for the karma part. People seem nicer on Facebook because you can see who left what reaction. Nobody wants to seem like a jerk. It is so easy to give down votes on reddit because it is not directly  linked back to you like an angry reaction on Facebook.
> 
> Here is an example. My profession is small and closed knit. Since I am a new graduate n00b, I enjoy learning more about my vocation and stories from veterans. On the reddit sub, I asked about interview advice to see what their opinions were. I got upvotes and a couple comments. I asked a much more serious question about job offer advice . Again upvotes and a couple comments. I then posted on a professional Facebook group about my certification exam experience and my scores using the exam simulator yesterday. I got flooded with comments and reactions. I don’t give a flying fuck if Facebook is for old people. Facebook is infinitely better than reddit.


In theory, anonymous down or upvoting should let people be more honest, but since Reddit doesn't have the same volume of traffic as other sites, a handful of people can downvote everything in the 95% of the site that is a ghost town, and there's no counterbalance.  It's just everything getting ignored or downvoted, which doesn't look very friendly.


----------



## Homo neanderthalensis (Jun 18, 2019)

Reddit is heavily censored. If you comment something politically incorrect you will be banned or shadow banned. Try voat.co .


----------



## Sprig of Parsley (Jun 18, 2019)

Homo neanderthalensis said:


> Reddit is heavily censored. If you comment something politically incorrect you will be banned or shadow banned. Try voat.co .


Voat is to Reddit as Gab is to Twitter, in every way.


----------



## BoingoTango (Jun 18, 2019)

I think it's the format. Being able to downvote someone to the point where there comment isn't seen sets a bad precedent. Also the subreddit thing kinda promotes people becoming mods of subreddits and banning all dissent or people they don't like from being able to speak. It's like the one place I can think of on the top of my head that's more of a hivemind circlejerk than Weeb Wars. 

It probably doesn't help that having such an authoritarian censor-prone set-up is probably what drew in all the SJW politics and liberal bullshit. Unless you are making the most limp-dicked, half-assed defense of conservative values on anything except for a subreddit dedicated to them, expect screeching, having your post downvoted to the point that no one is going to see, your post possibly deleted for hate-speech by an overzealous mod with a chip on his shoulder, or even possibly Shadow Banned. In case you aren't aware, they can shadow-ban you on Reddit so that you can post and do everything as normal, EXCEPT no one can actually see your posts.
They just really, really don't like people having dissenting opinions at all. Kinda like Weeb Wars.


----------



## Ughubughughughughughghlug (Jun 19, 2019)

I made a post on Reddit recently asking about whether I should try to get back into a certain hobby. In the post, I made a reference to having gotten out of because I didn't get along with the people there.

Then, this one dude made a snide remark about me having an attitude problem because of that. Keep in mind, I didn't say a word about what it was, I just said that I had liked it but didn't get along with the people there. As it happened, some of the people in the club were real pissy towards me.

I then tried to explain it more to him, but they just dogpiled me accusing me of being the problem.

So that's how things go on Reddit, I guess. You're automatically shit and if you have a problem with somebody it's your fault.

I'm just venting.



vertexwindi said:


> Because upboats create circlejerks and incentive people to only post rehashed content. Why bother coming up with anything original if it might not get attention or even disliked when you can post what everybody already knows they like and get thousands of good boy points?



I saw this play out on a political forum I was part of ages ago. Now, they'd always had a like system, it's just that over time, the community seemed to get to caring more and more about that. I guess the problem was that they changed it up so that you could see somebody's total likes instead of just the ones on that post. The whole place turned into an insufferable circlejerk, especially since you needed a certain amount of likes to do certain things.


----------



## Dolphin Lundgren (Jun 19, 2019)

AskReddit's pretty good because of the stories. Also Tumblrinaction for me because I like laughing at stupid Tumblr posts. The political ones though, oh boy. 
No thanks.


----------



## Wendy Carter (Jun 19, 2019)

The only good subreddits are the jokey ones, like r/outside (a subreddit where people talk about real life as if it were an MMORPG) or r/hearthstonecirclejerk (a subreddit for mostly low-effort shitposting about Hearthstone). Some subreddits with smaller communities might qualify, like the ones for somewhat obscure games, hobbies, activities, etc., but they too can fall into the circlejerk hell, just because they're so tightly knit. Depends on whether the userbase is elitist enough to shoo away the newcomers or not.


----------



## JM 590 (Jun 19, 2019)

Wendy_Carter said:


> Some subreddits with smaller communities might qualify, like the ones for somewhat obscure games, hobbies, activities, etc., but they too can fall into the circlejerk hell, just because they're so tightly knit. Depends on whether the userbase is elitist enough to shoo away the newcomers or not.



The common advice I've heard with participating on Reddit is to just seek out the smaller subs, but that doesn't exactly work so well.  Reddit took over the vast swaths of smaller phpbb boards for niche communities, but still operates as one whole site.  Say one politically incorrect thing on your super autistic, insular, tiny sub about collecting Mongolian throat singing albums, and someone from r/politics will be right over to belittle you and snidely explain how your thoughts are fundamentally wrong and how awful you are as a person. You're also still bound by the long arm of the ever-changing law, regardless of whether or not it fits with your sub.  Reddit is truly a pinko's paradise.

Reddit also has a certain, unparalleled smugness that just makes them extra contemptible.  Their cute smiling mascot, their official statements that talk it up as the most empathetic place online, and the admin's insistence that they put free speech first. Then you join, you post something that the community doesn't approve of, you get downvoted, you get insulted, and then the guy who insulted you gets a swath of upvotes, and you can't reply because you have to wait ten minutes between posts because the karma system disallows it if you go into the negative. 

Oh, but karma doesn't matter, right?  Well, it's a number that ranks everyone's posts, giving an illusion of quality and popularity, that you can't opt out of.  This leads to all sorts of mental fuckery.  Seeing a high effort, well thought out post you made getting only three points, while posting "STICK IT IN HER POOPER | MR. COOPER" gets 2,300 points because it's a Zero Punctuation reference kinda gives you a "why bother?" sense.   And then there's the thing where it's disheartening to see one of your genuine posts sitting at -1, but funny if it pissed off enough people to hit -100.   One downvote is a tragedy, a hundred is a statistic.   The site could be vastly improved if they took out the downvote mechanic, as quality content will still rise to the top and bad content will be ignored, and most social media sites don't use downvotes - or at least, don't reflect them as prominently as Reddit does. 

Then there's the whole thing about how slow they are to ever ban bad subs, and the bizarre decisions made by the staff.  Remember in the early 2010s when they banned r/fatpeoplehate, but not r/coontown, leaving Coontown active for months afterwards?  And how long r/jailbait and r/niggers lasted? Not to mention how there's just no sizeable sub where people can even-handedly debate politics, leading to extreme sides that fervently hate each other, like r/the_donald vs. r/chapotraphouse... and r/worldnews... and r/politics... and so on, and so forth. 

Reddit is a horribly divisive place that brings out the worst in people by design, and we all have to use it because of it monopolizing so much of the internet. Reddit's best used as a tool, to go ask a question about some niche subject that you can't find by searching. It's like having a genie in a lamp, but the genie is a methhead feminist piece of shit as a person who's ready to argue at moment's notice and draw you into a time-wasting debate because you said the wrong thing. Hell, I've had better debates on YouTube comments.  Just ask for what you need, get it, and get out.  Same deal if you're a creator, you more or less have to post your thing there to get any sort of traction, because the YouTube algorithm sure as hell isn't gonna share it. And try not to pay attention to how your original content you made and posted got 30 upvotes, and then the jackass who reposted it a week later with a more sensational headline got 3,000. 

One more thing:  it seems like a lot of internet terms that come out of Reddit are painfully cringeworthy.  Lots of SFW subs there have the suffix "porn", and they're just.. pictures of nice things. 





I do love seeing some nicely run cables, but, just... do you guys jack off to well-designed cable management?  No? Then don't call them porn. It's incredibly autistic.


----------



## Frozen Fishsticks (Jun 19, 2019)

drtoboggan said:


> Reddit is full of fags.


----------



## Clockwork_PurBle (Jun 19, 2019)

I think it's really hard to say, actually. Most of the negative qualities that have been mentioned by users already in the thread don't affect every subreddit.

I've found that reddit has a higher concentration of "anti-wrongthink" (not necessarily political wrongthink) users than other forums and similar sites. I like polite people and civilized discussion both online and in person, but it seems that reddit also has a higher concentration of Nice Guys


----------



## Faket0Fake (Jun 19, 2019)

Mods who take over several communities, install their friends and followers as fellow mods and turn it into their personal echo chamber. The karma system only encourages censorship and repetitive posts of popular topics and comments. The illusion of praise and popularity turns people into idiots.


----------



## Jazz Cat Blini (Jun 19, 2019)

These are the *MOST CONTROVERSIAL *posts of the past year.


----------



## Sprig of Parsley (Jun 19, 2019)

Jazz Cat Blini said:


> View attachment 808099
> 
> These are the *MOST CONTROVERSIAL *posts of the past year.


...Controversial? These? What kind of Mickey Mouse shit is this?


----------



## Dolphin Lundgren (Jun 20, 2019)

Jazz Cat Blini said:


> View attachment 808099
> 
> These are the *MOST CONTROVERSIAL *posts of the past year.



I don't get what's so controversial about the pantyhose. That's sounds very useful if it's true.


----------



## ⋖ cørdion ⋗ (Jun 20, 2019)

Suffers the same issues as Imgur. They think they're a close-knit community because "there's billions on the internet and we're only 250k in this subreddit!", so they act accordingly. Act as if everyone knows the same things based on what hits the frontpage and act as if every encounter is personal. It's one of the most popular websites on the internet, just like how Imgur is top 10 on the app store and used by creeps and pedos alike.

Every subreddit has a specific tone. You need to hit the perfect mix of positive-but-quirky to get a lot of upvotes; state the obvious, or be very lucky and say something controversial. LiveStreamFails is a good example; depending on current trends and consensus, you can get +2500 or -100 votes from "what a thot", "what an incel", and " that's so wholesome pepeclap". It's a breeding grounds for autism like any other social media. What kind of person would rather post several times a day on a subreddit for points as opposed to a place as lowly as KF where you'll actually get some discussion out of it?


----------



## AnOminous (Jun 20, 2019)

The dumbest, most autistic weeb shitposter on 4chan is better than the smartest person on reddit.


----------



## HG 400 (Jun 20, 2019)

AnOminous said:


> The dumbest, most autistic weeb shitposter on 4chan is better than the smartest person on reddit.



lol talking shit about @Feline Darkmage but too afraid to tag her.


----------



## Monsieur Guillotine (Jun 20, 2019)

It's because Reddit is not designed for individual expression. It incentivizes saying or doing what will be most popular; if you do, people give you points and gratification, and if you don't, you lose those points and your thoughts are buried where nobody can see them. 

People like to fit in, so they will start to change their speech and behavior in order to adapt to their respective climate. Before long, they're just another mouthpiece for the agenda or collective beliefs of their subreddit of choice, regurgitating their memes and mantras. Whatever gets upvotes is gospel.

Reddit would be a much different (and better) place if there were no voting system, because then anyone could contribute without that fear in the back of their minds of being downvoted and thus silenced. People could no longer just look at a comment's points and decide based on that whether to agree with it - they'd have to actually read it for themselves to react to it. When you're not chasing some arbitrary number, you're much more likely to contribute something useful, and much less likely to be an annoying faggot.


----------



## Count groudon (Jun 20, 2019)

My favorite has to be the spergs in gaming fandom subreddits. Seeing some mouth-breathing trogs whining about how broken and unbalanced a game is and how (insert company here) is nothing more than a shallow shill grubbing for money, and then a few posts later seeing the same spergs gushing about how cool they think the game is and how much they appreciate all the hard work that (insert company here) put forth to make something so amazing happen.

It’s a simple thing, but the insane dissonance is truly amusing.


----------



## cornucopia (Jun 20, 2019)

people on reddit just circle jerk about how smart they are for using reddit


----------



## TiggerNits (Jun 20, 2019)

Unfunny nerds with no prospects or personality making themselves a "Cool kids table" is probably a part of it

The other part is probably that they're all diddlers


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Jun 21, 2019)

AnOminous said:


> The dumbest, most autistic weeb shitposter on 4chan is better than the smartest person on reddit.





Dynastia said:


> lol talking shit about @Feline Darkmage but too afraid to tag her.



I'm both the dumbest and most autistic on 4chan AND the smartest on reddit so I don't see any difference here.


----------



## kadoink (Jun 21, 2019)

Everyone on Reddit thinks that their either a genius, political scientist, comedian, edgelord, gatekeeper, authority, or special. Really irritating knowing how many of them are fags traded in self awareness for smarm.


----------



## UQ 770 (Jun 22, 2019)

The site started out as a cool place for people to gather, then became infested with neurotics. They can't get off the fucking website and do something else with their lives. 

Fear entropy, Kiwi Farms. The bitter end will come for us all someday.


----------



## queerape (Jun 23, 2019)

Because people think downvote=disagree. Downvotes are for irrelevant content, not opinions you disagree with.


----------



## TP 200 (Jun 23, 2019)

I use the HipHopHeads subreddit for keeping up with music news, but good god, they are a bunch of weirdo dickriders lol they called out a meme rapper (Lil B) for possibly being a pedo, the artist actually shows up and calls the subreddit out, and they just sucked his dick throughout the entire thread. A lot of them also have a weird infatuation with white people and Donald Trump supporters. They seem to disdain the whites, but need Anthony Fantano to hold their hand through an album review so they can make his opinion theirs or they revolt against him for difference of opinion.

Besides that specific subreddit, the recycling of jokes and the amount of nonsensical posts clutter up threads. You'll quickly notice the amount of "I agree" posts that invalidate their entire upvoting/downvoting system, but they're too busy banning anything that doesn't align with them to see it. Userbase is mostly smug, pretentious faggots who can't debate or speak on anything of note without mods locking shit once it gets mildly controversial or interesting, especially large subreddits. There's so much to bag on when it comes to Reddit and their userbase


----------



## cypocraphy (Jun 23, 2019)

Locomotive Derangement said:


> Fear entropy, Kiwi Farms. The bitter end will come for us all someday.



We all fear @entropyseekswork  . At least I know I do.


----------



## QI 541 (Jun 23, 2019)

They're tech-literate normies who think being able to operate a computer automatically makes them smarter than people who can't, despite being worse at pretty much everything else.  Also the easiest way to farm karma is to post stupid overused memes.


----------



## Faket0Fake (Jun 23, 2019)

If you want the easiest ways to farm karma, then go on /r/AskWomen and say you're a man who took your wife's name after marriage or /r/relationships and say you got cheated on. On Reddit, the absolute worst thing you can ever do is cheat on somebody and no matter the situation or if you have regrets you are an evil person.

These days, the only joy I get from Reddit is /r/BDSMpersonals because the adds are hilarious.


----------



## MG 620 (Jun 23, 2019)

Marco Fucko said:


> Come to think of it that's pretty much how most communities work, reddit is just a general intersection of normiedom and e-culture so you get more cases than specialized forums like REE.



People are getting stupied by the minute. On Reddit I was instantly downvoted and called names for saying that people were shitting on a person (they really were). I left Reddit too, because if that's all it takes, then no thanks.


----------



## ColtWalker1847 (Jun 23, 2019)

What always drove me nuts was the leftie shitposting. Not the shitposting itself because, y'know, it's great. But how no matter where you went somebody would be shitting up something and the mods would let it slide. However, if you shitposted right back at them something right-leaning ban ban ban "god, that's why we have a no politics rule" dogpile. You had to frame everything in the nicest possible terms or you got hammered.

Either that kind of thing flies or it doesn't, right? Walking around on eggshells so as not to offend the feral Marxists that inhabit the place and their buttbuddies on the moderation staff was no bueno. Shit like that reminds me of SA circa 2003-4 right before it fell off the cliff and banned fun in favor of Bay Area catlady circlejerks.


----------



## Slimboy Fat (Jun 23, 2019)

Reddit users are insufferable because they spout the dumbest most inane shit and then tell themselves just how incomprehensibly smart they are in an endless feedback loop that turns a normie into the personification of the Dunning Kruger effect. And they're the ones people listen to for large scale feedback so you don't have a choice but to acknowledge they exist because of their notable influence on everything you enjoy.


----------



## remura (Jun 23, 2019)

the moralfagging, circlejerking and the pseudo intellectualism from the userbase just makes them absolutely intolorable. the typical reddit humor is also garbage tier but it doesn't compare to how smug they are about their "intellect" or their refusal to accept any views which differ from their own.


----------



## Ghost of Wesley Willis (Jun 23, 2019)

Reddit is just Facebook for socially inept nerds.


----------



## kadoink (Jun 23, 2019)

Reddit is all about pushing a narrative based on "the right opinion", and for all its dedicated faggoty towards science and research, they buckle like bitches on the Magic the gendering nonsense among other progressive bullshit.


----------



## Basil II (Jun 24, 2019)

It's a combination of different stuff that a lot of people already mentioned

The Subreddit system is built on making an echochamber for the Mods and anyone who disagrees is quickly b& and shoahed. The upvote system encourages hivemind opinions and anyone who disagrees is instantly dogpiled.

The Userbase is either Normies who don't really go deeper than /r/aww or incredibly smug retards who have a superiority complex towards everyone else and think they're God's gift to intelligence. Reddit is full of these types who think they are literally the smartest person on Earth and that everyone who disagrees with them is a horrible person who needs to be killed by the thought police. 

The Moderators are mostly the same as the previous but amplified, same with Powerusers like /u/gallowboob (who sent nudes to underage redditors that the admins promptly memory holed any mention of) If you look at the modlist of any sub with more than 100,000 users chances are you're gonna find a Powermod who's moderator of like 50 different subreddits. These tend to be the kings of the site as the users suck their assholes and they are the most smug out of anyone.

People always tell you to go to smaller subreddits or subreddits about innocuous things but the problem is that the users take their smugness and political views wherever they go. Reddit has the same problem as Youtube where the most inoffensive post becomes a playground for users to sperg out about their political views, I got in an argument with someone on fucking /r/tf2 a first person shooter with hats.

To call back to the userbase they also think they're a lot more witty than they really are which leads to those comment chains of literally the same joke over and over again with shit like "Anne Frankly I did nazi that coming" and other overplayed unfunny shit. This makes reddit offensive to anyone with a sense of humor.

Then you have the subreddit groups like BadX for example, filled with the same people who sniff their own farts and think anyone with a different opinion is literally Hitler.

Then you have the political subs, ground zero for autism. Shit like /r/the_donald /r/politics /r/worldnews /r/chapotraphouse /r/socialism /r/latestagecapitalism /r/kotakuinaction and other sperg factories. On these types of subreddits there is literally no middle ground, no compromise. You have to be either to the right of Adolf Hitler or to the left of Joseph Stalin. And God forbid if you aren't you get b& instantly by even more thin skinned mods.

The Admins are the typical silicon valley lefty "I am the senate" types who wanna police the Internet, which is why you notice dumb shit like /r/fatpeoplehate get banned before you see /r/latestagecapitalism which calls for armed violence against those they disagree with. The only reason /r/the_donald is still around is because it's donny's official sub so they literally can't ban it.

tl;dr Reddit is a very obnoxious site and most of it's obnoxiousness comes from the user's unwarranted self importance.


----------



## kadoink (Jun 24, 2019)

If you wanna see what real faggotry from a galaxy far far away, check this faggot out. . He shifts from fandom to fandom(Star wars, simpsons, DC films, POkemon) and acts like a gatekeeper know it all who has the sense of humor of a died out turd.

I thought it was a troll account at first but its too consistent with the "muh feminism/progressiveness" shit. He's basically the Reddit version of "MovieBob". Reading his comments hurt after a while , though that could be just being on reddit also. So heres some select choices from our fag-gate keeper






Projection





defending Last Jedi as a masterpiece.





Cyncism is so dull. pshaaaw.


----------



## SlayerFan213 (Jun 24, 2019)

Old joke:
4chan is where smart people go to act retarded.
Reddit is where retarded people go to act smart.


----------



## Deathfromabove (Jun 24, 2019)

So the way Reddit is setup is you get magic internet points for having the most popular comment in a thread and your post is put at the top. Sounds good in theory right? Well, in practice this means the most status quo milk toast comments are almost always at the top and anyone challenging a viewpoint the subreddit opposes is either at the bottom, hidden or even deleted. Reddit is setup where if your comment is downvoted enough your post is hidden. This means that if you go to a place like /r/thedonald (or literally every other political sub) the highest post in every thread will be the same dicksucking of Trump. You can apply this to literally every single reddit page. *The more unfunny memes, pop culture references and popular views that everyone already agrees cramped into a post the more they are rewarded reinforcing the circlejerk mentality. So how does this differ from say, a classic forum or a chan site? Well on a site like 4chan your post no matter how shitty or unfunny will always be seen unless serious rules are broken. Everyone gets a voice on 4chan no matter if you're a diaper wearing communist or a autistic Brazilian neo-nazi your voice is the same as the rest of people. *

Now that I have explained how reddit works let me explain why it attracts the most smug unlikable people on the internet. When you have a massive echo chamber where no views are challenged and no bad thoughts are allowed to be had you create  smug elitst people who think their way of thinking is the only way because they have more internet good boy points then you. The entire karma system helpes to create this smugness echo chamber. This is only compounded by the fact most Redditors are 20 something college kids who think they are fucking 200 IQ genius's because they took a course on women's history

TLDR: Reddit's karma point system discourages challenging the status quo and encourages repeating what is popular and what will get you upvoted. This attracts smug dickheads who love to live in a world where no one is critical of them


----------



## AnOminous (Jun 24, 2019)

SlayerFan213 said:


> Old joke:
> 4chan is where smart people go to act exceptional.
> Reddit is where exceptional people go to act smart.



Unfortunately more recently reddit has gone to 4chan and 4chan has died.


----------



## Coleslaw (Jun 24, 2019)

SlayerFan213 said:


> Old joke:
> 4chan is where smart people go to act exceptional.
> Reddit is where exceptional people go to act smart.


Fullchan is better than them both though. Of course we're better than /cow/ always.


----------



## AF 802 (Jun 24, 2019)

Some subreddits are fine. Some just absolutely suck (leftist progressive subs for example).


----------



## Faket0Fake (Jun 24, 2019)

AnOminous said:


> Unfortunately more recently reddit has gone to 4chan and 4chan has died.



Let's be honest, 4chan died a decade ago when a bunch of autistic kids saw V for Vendetta at the cinema and decided to play super hero followed by the media giving them super powers. A bunch of spergs showed up thinking being on 4chan makes them autistic ISIS.


----------



## Crichax (Jun 24, 2019)

Basil II said:


> It's a combination of different stuff that a lot of people already mentioned
> 
> The Subreddit system is built on making an echochamber for the Mods and anyone who disagrees is quickly b& and shoahed. The upvote system encourages hivemind opinions and anyone who disagrees is instantly dogpiled.
> 
> ...



At least you are a Reddit user (since you got into arguments with people on there), so you understand its good sides (as few as they may be).

But you guys still haven't seen anything until you step into r/whowouldwin. VS debating is a fun topic for me, but recently it (especially on cesspools like VS Battle Wiki) has recently become populated by Reddit-tier idiots who think Undertale characters are "higher-dimensional". So, that extends into the comments section of r/whowouldwin sometimes. Honestly, it's one of the funnier subs for me when people debate over who would win in more humorous battles. But a lot of the time, you'll see people take this too seriously.


----------



## The_wandering_nibler (Jun 24, 2019)

As I've demonstrated here: https://kiwifarms.net/threads/why-i...other-sites-like-it.55086/page-3#post-4850595
Every place including this one has its share of fanboyism or cult following. But Reddit takes this to its absolute extreme.

It has gone from a site that developed around the concept of sharing content between communities to one where if you do come from an other community through a link you're then considered as a brigader. The people have absolutely paper thinn skin in general no matter where you are and are also extremely passive aggressive.

Of course that's not even talking about the worst problems, like mods that mod 300+ subreddits or the karma whoring (through re-posting or vote manipulation and account selling going on). Videos that expose vote manipulation get removed and users shadowbanned.

Also Reddit ruined the independent community as several others have mentioned.




> The voting system hides anything controversial. To avoid being hidden, people fall in line with the circle jerk. If you don't, you're hidden from view and it looks like everyone is falling in line with the circle jerk.


Lol, not to mention a lot of the big subs nowdays even hide the ability to sort "by controversial". So all you basically can read are the shitty puns that go on forever and the middle-of-the-road agreeable posts.


----------



## AnOminous (Jun 24, 2019)

The_wandering_nibler said:


> Lol, not to mention a lot of the big subs nowdays even hide the ability to sort "by controversial".



Talk about no fun allowed.


----------



## Starscreams Cape (Jun 24, 2019)

The only subreddit that's even worth checking out once a month is probably the prequel memes one. The rest I view as nothing more than a resource if I need to research something specifically for 40k, d&d, a certain boardgame rules question, etc.


----------



## Arcturus (Jun 24, 2019)

Reddit in general really annoys me. The upvote baiting, the posturing by making sure to post something about racism, homophobia or sexism being baaaad, the lame ass memes. What's not to hate?

What really gets me though is that they fancy Reddit to be a gathering of intellectual sirs. They LOVE debates and other intellectual activities. But only if it's debating on what way you both have the same opinion. If you actually have a differing opinion, they'll take turns downvoting and leaving hot one line zinger replies until you fuck off. Just a giant hugbox.


----------



## Dafrunk89 (Jun 25, 2019)

What screams "Reddit" to me is when someone posts a brownie-baiting essay as a response to someone else who typed one short and hasty sentence about any given issue. I always get the image of a 13-year old insecure brat waiting for his big low-hanging fruit moment to give what he thinks is a grand speech (and a declaration of his intellect and understanding about the universe). They just want to say "fuck you" but since they think they're above that, it turns into pretentious masturbation with words.

Here, if someone says "X is shit" and nothing else, they either get called a faggot or ignored for the low effort. If they do the same on Reddit, they'd get a 40k-word essay starting with something like this: "You are what's wrong in this community. We argue our points logically, and our passion for these matters is unrivaled. I will, however, educate you about our ethical and intellectual standards. Take a seat, you might learn something. First of all...."

There's always this highly visible smug, half-sarcastic undertone, and almost always it's about some pointless shit that doesn't even matter. When you see enough of that crap, you start to feel dirty.


----------



## brother (Jun 25, 2019)

Deathfromabove said:


> So the way Reddit is setup is you get magic internet points for having the most popular comment in a thread and your post is put at the top. Sounds good in theory right? Well, in practice this means the most status quo tard cum toast comments are almost always at the top and anyone challenging a viewpoint the subreddit opposes is either at the bottom, hidden or even deleted. Reddit is setup where if your comment is downvoted enough your post is hidden. This means that if you go to a place like /r/thedonald (or literally every other political sub) the highest post in every thread will be the same dicksucking of Trump. You can apply this to literally every single reddit page. *The more unfunny memes, pop culture references and popular views that everyone already agrees cramped into a post the more they are rewarded reinforcing the circlejerk mentality. So how does this differ from say, a classic forum or a chan site? Well on a site like 4chan your post no matter how shitty or unfunny will always be seen unless serious rules are broken. Everyone gets a voice on 4chan no matter if you're a diaper wearing communist or a autistic Brazilian neo-nazi your voice is the same as the rest of people. *
> 
> Now that I have explained how reddit works let me explain why it attracts the most smug unlikable people on the internet. When you have a massive echo chamber where no views are challenged and no bad thoughts are allowed to be had you create  smug elitst people who think their way of thinking is the only way because they have more internet good boy points then you. The entire karma system helpes to create this smugness echo chamber. This is only compounded by the fact most Redditors are 20 something college kids who think they are fucking 200 IQ genius's because they took a course on women's history
> 
> TLDR: Reddit's karma point system discourages challenging the status quo and encourages repeating what is popular and what will get you upvoted. This attracts smug dickheads who love to live in a world where no one is critical of them


Basically this.
The best subreddit that examples this is probably /r/confession or /r/unpopularopinion. In unpopularopinion, the actual popular opinions like "I destroy the environment" are the ones that get pushed to the top because everyone collectively says "yass" and it all gets bumped up.
The point of /r/confession is basically to say "I killed someone and I feel horrible about it but I don't know who to tell" or something terrible along those lines. But if you actually make a post like that you'll get two downvotes from people who'll say "ugh what a horrible guy >:^( no upvote" and it's like ok retard thanks for not letting anyone else see the only post on the forum that's not "I gave a homeless guy one million dollars and didn't tell nobody??" like, literally fuck off dude.
Also now that I think about it, /r/amitheasshole . Where the point is to figure out if the OP was an asshole in a social situation or not. And just because you're already assuming: no, OP is never the asshole. Fucking dicknose scumbag

There's a real issue with having an infinite amount of categories for your content. Can't explain why, but it'll always turn your content into well churned garbage. The endless subredditing of already small subreddits and fights over who's mod etc etc really destroys the quality of content.
In short, when I boot up Discord, and I type a message, and a mod comes up to me and says "hey man actually can you post that in the 'words general' chat not the 'english general' " I really want to say go fuck yourself a lot more than I want to say  thanks dude for moderating such an awesome community. No, literally kill yourself famalam.
It's the exact same issue with Reddit. When you can get your content to something so specific as https://www.reddit.com/r/13or30/ it all starts to feel so pointless. Here's the place where you feel sad, here's the place where you feel bashful, here's the place where you get mad. It seems so pointless when it's in that format.
:madatinternet:


----------



## Deathfromabove (Jun 25, 2019)

brother said:


> Basically this.
> The best subreddit that examples this is probably /r/confession or /r/unpopularopinion. In unpopularopinion, the actual popular opinions like "I destroy the environment" are the ones that get pushed to the top because everyone collectively says "yass" and it all gets bumped up.
> The point of /r/confession is basically to say "I killed someone and I feel horrible about it but I don't know who to tell" or something terrible along those lines. But if you actually make a post like that you'll get two downvotes from people who'll say "ugh what a horrible guy >:^( no upvote" and it's like ok exceptional individual thanks for not letting anyone else see the only post on the forum that's not "I gave a homeless guy one million dollars and didn't tell nobody??" like, literally fuck off dude.
> Also now that I think about it, /r/amitheasshole . Where the point is to figure out if the OP was an asshole in a social situation or not. And just because you're already assuming: no, OP is never the asshole. Fucking dicknose scumbag
> ...



Yeah you might find the odd 500 sub subreddit that has chill mods where you can actually discuss shit but those get like 5 posts a day if that and if they ever do get big they just become another hive-mind shithole. As a reddit becomes bigger it attracts reddit admin attention and they make you enforce all the gay over the top rules. Reddit has this very creepy authoritarian obsession with rules that they seem to love. I remember going onto something like /r/dankmemes and one of the rules was "No use of the word "nigga" even in a joking manner" like, you'r supposed to be the cool hip meme place but you can't even fucking have some memes with the word nigga in it? We aren't even talking about a hateful context we're talking like "what up my nigga" use of the word and that's too offenisve ffs. Circle jerk the popular opinion in the sub (or face being banned or deleted), obey the mods like a good bootlicker and slam your asshole with upvote points to get your dopamine hit for your tiny brain. That's reddit.


----------



## CivilianOfTheFandomWars (Jun 25, 2019)

1. Love of puns
2. The Karma system where dissent is 'punished'
3. 'No Politics' only applies to the more right-wing opinions
4. Quarantining the fun places
5. Advertisers
6. Can't live and let live
7. Can't take a joke


----------



## JM 590 (Jun 27, 2019)

I never thought I'd say this, but I found a really good Gawker article: 

http://archive.md/IJ3tC


> In particular, the company highlighted these among its “core values”:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No mention of how they banned r/fatpeoplehate nearly a year before they banned r/coontown, but the article does a good job of pointing out how Reddit puts forth that whole "we're all nice empathetic people " line, while housing the worst people in the world.


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Jul 15, 2019)

kadoink said:


>



Whats sexist about this? It's clearly a woman using her agency to say no to an incel. uwu.


----------



## kadoink (Jul 15, 2019)

Feline Darkmage said:


> Whats sexist about this? It's clearly a woman using her agency to say no to an incel. uwu.



The guy who bitches about it is a massive faggot. He's pretty much Reddits final boss I think because he knows how to make a lot of high level libtard comments sound milquetoast to about half the fags on the site.


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Jul 15, 2019)

kadoink said:


> The guy who bitches about it is a massive faggot. He's pretty much Reddits final boss I think because he knows how to make a lot of high level libtard comments sound milquetoast to about half the fags on the site.



He sounds like someone who needs to get laid.


----------



## kadoink (Jul 15, 2019)

Feline Darkmage said:


> He sounds like someone who needs to get laid.


You asked for it.


----------



## CherryBlossomTree (Nov 21, 2019)

Because everybody there is like 14 years old.

Go to any popular subreddit, do some profile digging, and you’ll find that most people are in the 14-22 age range. 

It’s mainly the reason why everybody there is a pretentious little asshole who quotes the same 5 memes and what not, they’re immature teenagers.


----------



## Pissmaster (Nov 22, 2019)

CherryBlossomTree said:


> Because everybody there is like 14 years old.
> 
> Go to any popular subreddit, do some profile digging, and you’ll find that most people are in the 14-22 age range.
> 
> It’s mainly the reason why everybody there is a pretentious little asshole who quotes the same 5 memes and what not, they’re immature teenagers.


A lot of reddit is young, that's true, but so many redditors just desperately want to correct anyone they can to feel smart about themselves, which is a more common trait among 14-22 year olds. Though that could happen with any age group, and Reddit's got plenty of users up to middle age posting about what gigantic fuckups they are on places like r/polyamory.  Look, we even have a 103-page thread all about that sub: https://kiwifarms.net/threads/r-polyamory.35875/

Reddit's insufferable because of the dichotomy between how the site looks fun and inviting at a distance, but trying to participate is a nightmare if you're not willing to fall in line. Deep thinking is discouraged, and reposts of popular things are rewarded.  Everything having a mandatory voting button means absolutely every little thing gets judged, and it sucks to be anonymously shit on for the tiniest comment.  It's just such a terrible platform.


----------

